# Verizon Official Update, and a question...



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Found here http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/galaxy-nexus-update.jpg

So this mentions the call audio issues being fixed. I have had these issues on 3 radios and several roms, including the newest radio. Is there a chance there is something not in the current radio's or Roms hat will be in this update that actually fixes these issues?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there a chance? Sure.

I've heard that the radio versions are the same as before, but no one will know until the update starts pushing out, someone will have to get the file and see if the radios are the same as the previous 4.0.4 or different.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

are issues like this ever not a radio driver problem?


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

most likely it is a firmware issue...
but the gnex has given a lot of people grief with the data dropping issue, myself included, that has been fixed with a replacement. so it could very possibly be hardware related as well.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

The odd thing is with the call audio just cutting out, is I never had the issue but one time. I live just outside Madison WI, and I was up mean Minneapolis MN for business about two months ago. I was talking on the phone outside of a restaurant, and experienced the call audio cut out on my end. Very strange, and made me wonder if it had something to do with where I was at...etc... I assume that others have done something similar yet have had the call audio issues no matter what, so hopefully they have it figured out across the board, whether radio firmware and/or hardware.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Now I know there are a lot of ideas as to what's causing these phone issues.. but all I can say is mine is FIXED 3 replacements later... the only thing I have to add is there was only 1 difference between my others and this one... H/W revision 10. My others were 9's. This could be by chance but I think its just a bad model. Zero issues on this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

murtezahu said:


> most likely it is a firmware issue...
> but the gnex has given a lot of people grief with the data dropping issue, myself included, that has been fixed with a replacement. so it could very possibly be hardware related as well.


Did you have the crackling audio before and or after you had your replacement phone?


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

Where do I check for hardware revision? I'm on my 4th phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Check HW in bootloader or baseband number.. ie: i515.X....x being your revision 9 or 10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elislurry (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the one way audio issue that happens on every single call I have ever made. By the time I got around to taking it to Verizon they said they were no longer replacing phones for the issue and said that it was software. The update has done nothing to help so once its officially released it looks like I have to get my hardware replaced. Kinda sucks I have never been able to use my GN as an actual phone since I got it on launch day.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

elislurry said:


> I have the one way audio issue that happens on every single call I have ever made. By the time I got around to taking it to Verizon they said they were no longer replacing phones for the issue and said that it was software. The update has done nothing to help so once its officially released it looks like I have to get my hardware replaced. Kinda sucks I have never been able to use my GN as an actual phone since I got it on launch day.


If it's really been that bad for you, I think you have a right to ask for a discount on your billing since you have had the Nexus. The phone is under warranty and it's a defect even if it's software (or not). If they won't/can't fix it with a new device, then something else should be done than say "oh well, deal with it." I would also check the terms for service in the contract Verizon has everyone agree to. You could have also just gotten some douchebag to talk to over the issue and it may not hurt to try contacting them again about it (either calling again or going to a different store). I don't trust anything they say when they tell you whatever is wrong with it. Unless perhaps you worked your way up the service tier to someone that might be competent, they probably know even less than you do about the issue and could have said anything to get out of sending a replacement.

If they refuse or whatever, threaten to take it up with the Better Business Bureau (or do it regardless). Software or not, it's their responsibility since google can't do much about it (as it's probably in the code they don't have the rights to release [or have the source to]) so it comes down to Verizon and Samsung (especially since whatever update they put out will most likely be the leak that's already been out for a while).

Just asking, but you have tried updating to the latest radio and one of the newer ROM releases out that most likely have the 4.0.4 leak proprietary files in it from Verizon right?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Could someone pull the my Verizon apk and log in please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Are the radios the same?


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

elislurry said:


> I have the one way audio issue that happens on every single call I have ever made. By the time I got around to taking it to Verizon they said they were no longer replacing phones for the issue and said that it was software. The update has done nothing to help so once its officially released it looks like I have to get my hardware replaced. Kinda sucks I have never been able to use my GN as an actual phone since I got it on launch day.


When it happens dial ### send. This will flag the call in your account with Verizon. They can then look at the call and see if it was a network issue or a handset issue. If they see it is a handset issue they will be much more likely to replace your phone. You will probably also have some luck getting a different model out of Verizon if you want it. My wife had serious one-way audio issues with almost every call on her Droid Charge. This was the advice the level 2 tech gave us and it made talking Verizon into a new phone much easier. I am on my 4th and final Galaxy Nexus (when it gets here today). If i have any more one way audio issues, i am going to document them via the 3x# flag and start looking at other options. Sadly, there isn't another phone on Verizon's network that i really want.


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

nmyeti said:


> When it happens dial ### send. This will flag the call in your account with Verizon. They can then look at the call and see if it was a network issue or a handset issue. If they see it is a handset issue they will be much more likely to replace your phone. You will probably also have some luck getting a different model out of Verizon if you want it. My wife had serious one-way audio issues with almost every call on her Droid Charge. This was the advice the level 2 tech gave us and it made talking Verizon into a new phone much easier. I am on my 4th and final Galaxy Nexus (when it gets here today). If i have any more one way audio issues, i am going to document them via the 3x# flag and start looking at other options. Sadly, there isn't another phone on Verizon's network that i really want.


There's a rumor that vzw will get the sgs 3 per rootz wiki tweet. At the end of June.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## murtezahu (Mar 29, 2012)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Did you have the crackling audio before and or after you had your replacement phone?


never had an issue with crackling... only complete signal drop/reconnect even when I was stationary in an area with great signal strength.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

subsoniic said:


> Where do I check for hardware revision? I'm on my 4th phone!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


after 2 replacements i would have asked for a different phone model. i have no desire to go through that many devices. i guess it is possible samsung is fixing the radio's on devices that are returned or exchanged through verizon but i doubt it. it's really sad becuase the nexus s had the same signal issues when it launched.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Now I know there are a lot of ideas as to what's causing these phone issues.. but all I can say is mine is FIXED 3 replacements later... the only thing I have to add is there was only 1 difference between my others and this one... H/W revision 10. My others were 9's. This could be by chance but I think its just a bad model. Zero issues on this one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is this finding consistent for everyone?


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

3vohusker said:


> There's a rumor that vzw will get the sgs 3 per rootz wiki tweet. At the end of June.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm interested in this one, but not that much. The S4 should have much better battery life than the GN, but it's a Samsung and honestly after the Fascinate, Droid Charge, and the GN, i might have finally learned my lesson.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Is this finding consistent for everyone?


if it is ill be calling verizon asking for a hardware revision 10 as mine is a 9.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Is this finding consistent for everyone?


My wife and I both have revision 9 phones and have never had the audio dropping issue.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Is this finding consistent for everyone?


I don't think so. I have a HW 10 and my wife has HW 9 and it happens to both. Plus I have heard people say that their HW9 doesn't have the problem and that HW10 does. Bottom line is I think if your device does not have the problem you are one lucky SOB!


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I have Static and crackling during many calls, and sometimes when I call or answer the phone there is no sound from one end (this part might be a BT issue). I think I am going to download this file and see if it persists, either way I will have my answer, and I will post the results later.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no problems at all with my GN. I know... I'm lucky. No, I don't know my Hardware Revision number is. How do I find out?


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Almost 4 calls out of the day that I call someone the other person on the line can't hear me. Guys, I find this is a problem being that I don't make but about 4-5 Calls a day but if I've got to pay $100 in deductibles I might as well keep it.

Oh and I have no faith in Verizon anymore but there's no one else to go to. Its like they know people won't go to sprint or T-Mobile so they just make us deal with it. These new upgrade fees along with activation fees are litterally making my customer base (sams club cell phone salesman) go to some other worse carrier like sprint or (hope to God they don't) T-Mobile. Rant off

Sorry guys, needed to vent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> Almost 4 calls out of the day that I call someone the other person on the line can't hear me. Guys, I find this is a problem being that I don't make but about 4-5 Calls a day but if I've got to pay $100 in deductibles I might as well keep it.
> 
> Oh and I have no faith in Verizon anymore but there's no one else to go to. Its like they know people won't go to sprint or T-Mobile so they just make us deal with it. These new upgrade fees along with activation fees are litterally making my customer base (sams club cell phone salesman) go to some other worse carrier like sprint or (hope to God they don't) T-Mobile. Rant off
> 
> ...


Uh the $100 is only for insurance, not warranty, your replacement would be free...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Uh the $100 is only for insurance, not warranty, your replacement would be free...


Yep, don't let some shady rep try to convince you that you need to pay a deductible when it's a warranty issue (assuming that's why you said that). It's a warranty issue when it's a defect in the phone not caused by yourself.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

well I installed the new update via the link I posted and it still sounds like shit. I think I am going to have it replaced <sigh> I never get to keep a non-refurb phone long


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

trparky said:


> I have no problems at all with my GN. I know... I'm lucky. No, I don't know my Hardware Revision number is. How do I find out?


Reboot to the boot loader and it will either say 9 or 10. Or you can check your phone status baseband. It will say 1515.x x meaning either 9 or 10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yep, don't let some shady rep try to convince you that you need to pay a deductible when it's a warranty issue (assuming that's why you said that). It's a warranty issue when it's a defect in the phone not caused by yourself.


Ahh. Well in that case do they give you a replacement on the spot or do you wait for it to be sent to you like an insurance claim. Sorry guys I'm only familiar with insurance parts of it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> Ahh. Well in that case do they give you a replacement on the spot or do you wait for it to be sent to you like an insurance claim. Sorry guys I'm only familiar with insurance parts of it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


They send it to you generally. You just don't have to deal with the rep on the phone asking you to jump through hoops like doing factory reset, etc if you go in and have them deal with it there.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

3vohusker said:


> Reboot to the boot loader and it will either say 9 or 10. Or you can check your phone status baseband. It will say 1515.x x meaning either 9 or 10.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have a Revision 9 phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> They send it to you generally. You just don't have to deal with the rep on the phone asking you to jump through hoops like doing factory reset, etc if you go in and have them deal with it there.


Actually the store people have a much higher chance of telling you BS (they don,t seem to be trained near as well). Just call VZW and tell them your story, sprinkle in that you have done a hard reset and what ever other troubleshooting techniques may be used and they will not make you do it again.


----------

